# Is Malnutrition a Disease ?



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

To define/identify a disease there must be a cause and an effect; for malnutrition we have a lack of food and/or a diet deficient in nutrients.The most common causes in wildlife are overpopulation and deterioration of habitat. Symptoms in deer are many and easily identifiable. Runty deer, poor reproduction,poor body and antler development, massive winterkill and poor resistance to disease. We have seen the results of the overpopulation of deer in northern Michigan and the deterioration of habitat which has profoundly affected other wildlife. We should, therefor, be able to say without contradiction that "Attempting to raise more deer than the land (in N. Mich.) could sustain has been the greatest mistake in the history of wildlife management in Michigan"
Disease is not necessarily infectious or contagious. Like me, some of you old fellers may have coronary disease or prostate problems.
Is not our biggest public health problem malnutrition ?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I would say that malnutrition is not a disease, but as you have hinted at; it is a cause. I agree that with all the discussion on these forums about herd health, buck to doe ratios, and population ballance and even disease.... nutrition should be the primary concern or starting point for any management program concerning Michigan's deer herd. <----<<<


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Malnutrition and Starvation
http://www/dnr.state.mi.us/wildlife/division/roselake/Publication/Disease _Manual/malnutrition
MDNR APPARENTLY CONSIDERS MALNUTRITION A DISEASE FORM


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

I could not follow the above link, "web site not responding", I'll try again sometime.

There are other wildlife biologists out there that do classify / consider malnutrition as a disease, see below:




> Low spring body weights are not uncommon. Throughout the whitetails range, the most common low hole in the deer management bucket is a lack of quality nutrition. In fact, malnourishment is considered the most common disease among whitetail herds. We believe deer managers frequently overlook the nutritional low hole for three primary reasons:
> 1. Quality food resources are most likely to be limited during late summer and late winter, when deer managers are least likely to be monitoring deer and habitat condition.
> 2. It can be difficult for many managers to distinguish the difference between high and low quality deer forage.
> 3. Malnutrition is often misdiagnosed because it results in diseases and other mortality factors that receive the blame.


*Full Text*


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

I still could not follow the linking posted by Sad above, looks like an old one (mi.state rather than Michigan .gov)

Perhaps this was the link referenced

Malnutrition and Starvation


----------

